# slingshot advice



## Ryan13 (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't decide what to get. The Scout from simple shot slingshots or a pocket preadetor hathcock target sniper. Does anyone have any suggustions? Thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

depends on your experience. if your a beginner or not sure of what shooting style to use, id say the scout. it has many different possibilities and goodies for you to experiment with. if your familar with sideways shooting (gangster), and looking for a dedicated side shooter , then the hathcock target sniper (hts) is a great choice . thats the best i can advise . hope i got you started on your solution for a slingshot.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

both. that's what i did when i couldn't decide. they're both so much fun to shoot I can't decide which one is my favorite :iono:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Look around Ryan, there are many, many others to choose from. No rush,if you're like the rest of us sooner or later you'll own them all anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!! The search and then the sure find is the best part-enjoy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You could try A+ PS model. http://www.aplusslingshots.com/home.html


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

You just gave me flashbacks with that question! Only a little while ago, I was plagued by the same exact question. I just couldn't decide, so I got one of each and I've never regretted the decision. If for some freak reason you found you didn't like one of them, you'd be able to resell it quickly in the "For Sale by Individuals Forum" here and get back probably 2/3 of your money, so your loss should be minimal. Besides -- you're going to end up with a box full of slingshots anyhow. I didn't know it at first, but I've since discovered that reality and I'm on my way toward it.

The only thing I'd say about your quandary is that I think the Scout works better in a small or medium sized hand and the HTS works better in a large hand.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Buy a good set of bands from one of the many vendors and make your own from a tree fork.... then start buying slingshots.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

That's the great thing about slingshots. a simple homemade catty is just as good as the 300$ Custom. It is one of the rare things in life were the equipment doesn't matter. If it's stretchy it will shoot


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

You can't go wrong with either. I would recommend getting both eventually. Both offer you multiple options for how you want to have your bands attached (ie Over the top, through the fork etc). The Scout has the new Flip Clips available which make the attaching of the bands even easier, but its not hard to learn the "wrap and tuck" method with theraband strips.

Tom


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

go with both..


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I must be a good bit poorer than a good many of yall. LOL


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> I must be a good bit poorer than a good many of yall. LOL


No August, I'm dirt poor for sure!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > I must be a good bit poorer than a good many of yall. LOL
> ...


same here, thats why i make my own.


----------



## Ryan13 (Dec 11, 2013)

i might go with an a plus sling shot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't over think. Slingshots are simple. Pick one and get started. I love all of them. The Hathcock and Scout are both awesome shooters.


----------

